# USAAF vs Soviet Air Force Nis 1944



## bishamonn (Aug 30, 2015)

The 'friendly-fire' incident that almost kicked off WW3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bishamonn (Aug 30, 2015)

View attachment 299685
View attachment 299686
View attachment 299687
View attachment 299688
View attachment 299689


----------



## bishamonn (Sep 1, 2015)

The Soviet General killed in the 'blue on blue' air attack Lt. General KOTOV
View attachment 299983


----------



## bishamonn (Sep 1, 2015)

pics of P-38's of the 82nd FG based in Italy in 1944 that flew missions into the Balkans, unfortunately 'very small' photo of Col. Edwinson...couldn't find a larger version.
View attachment 299984
View attachment 299985


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2015)

This post brought to mind a painting in a book I have called: "World War II Aircraft in Combat" by Glenn B. Bavousett published by Arco.







I believe it shows the incident you described. Over Yugoslavia in November 1944, P-38's of the 82nd Fighter Group, 15th AF operating from Foggia, Italy were on the second day of a request to provide close air support for the Russians. Unfortunately due to the "fog of war" Russian troops in close engagement with the Germans were also strafed. Evidently a 3 star general was killed in the mix-up. A call went out to a flight of Yaks in the vicinity. Two P-38's were downed before they turned the tables and shot down 4 Yaks. This painting shown an un-lucky Yak pilot from that engagement stumbling into the guns of a stalled P-38 flown by Bill Blurock. Even as a kid I always loved the look of splintered wood at the wing roots.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bishamonn (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes an amazing piece of aviation art that I also have, thanks capt vick. I've read so many versions of this air battle and Bill Blurock's yak kill is mentioned in a few accounts but not in others. I've also studied the Soviet side (reports) of the Nis air battle but the translated versions are always difficult to understand.

Attached is a photo of the Soviet ace Koldunov with another pilot in front of one of their Yaks. Also another photo of P-38 pilots based in Foggia Italy in 1944.
View attachment 300036
View attachment 300037

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

